

Is Your Neighbor a Democrat? Obama Has an App for That - stfu
http://www.propublica.org/article/is-your-neighbor-a-democrat-obama-has-an-app-for-that

======
enraged_camel
>> Asked about the privacy aspects of the new app, a spokesperson for the
Obama campaign wrote that "anyone familiar with the political process in
America knows this information about registered voters is available and easily
accessible to the public."

I think this is a cop-out. The information may be available to the public, but
having it accessible on a map interface like this, by an app that can be
downloaded by anyone, is a different ballgame. Especially in today's political
atmosphere, it would make me very uneasy.

Sucks that it's opt-out, too.

